# Area V Horse Shows



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

what type are you looking for... Jumper? Hunter? Eventing?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What kind of shows are you doing? Looks like from your picture you're an eventer? 

In oklahoma the main organization is OKE and their website is Oklahoma Eventers. There is a calender of shows on there but they don't post prize lists. I think you can contact the hosting barns for those. Not sure if you're into dressage but the main organization is ODS, and their website is greencountrydressage.org (for the Tulsa area). They have a schedule and prizelists. 

If you're looking into hunter/jumper shows there are 3 main organizations. OHJA, HJEO, and GO. their websites are:
Hunter Jumper Exhibitors of Oklahoma (mainly Tulsa area)
goshow.org: Greater Oklahoma Hunter Jumper Association (mainly OKC area)
Untitled Document (all of OK) 

All three posts the same calender but the HJEO website always posts the upcoming prizelists on there. Unfortunately with the heat there aren't a lot of shows coming up. There are 2 weeks of A shows in OKC at the end of july and then there's a show Aug 8th. There will be several in the fall though. 

Texas has a bazillion HJ organizations, can't help you too muc there

Hope that helps!


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty much everything.
Dressage/Hunters/Jumper/Eventing

I want to see how my guy reacts to it all, when he prefers. I'd really like to concentrate on Eventing though. But he's not ready in any way. So I'll stick to simple schooling shows, whatever they are, for now.

Thank you Upnover!
Are you from the OK area?
We are in the OKC area. Where do you ride at, what stable?

Thank you for all the help, I am trying to figure out all the associations out here. Where I came from we have schooling shows everywhere, for everything.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

in olathe ks there are some really low key mini events that are awesome. i go to them all the time. check them out at Mid-America Combined Training Association . briar fox in wichita also has mini events to supplement the horse trials Briar Fox Farm - Come Ride With Us ! . mill creek pony club puts on an awesome event in may millcreek.ponyclub.org


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

The USEA site always has a full list of shows. If you are willing to travel a little, the Juballee farm eventing schooling show is GREAT for green horses! It is in Little Rock, Arkansas.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have heard from several people that the Jubilee course is a piece of crap. But some like it. Organizers of other events have told me that anything is better compared to Jubilee


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

EventerDrew - Thank you, I will check those out!

Stormy - Honestly, he is so green and young that I don't want to travel TOO far. I can get plenty of local or couple hours out shows that I can get him to.
Once we start showing recognized, once he's reached that level and has learned to RELAX at shows, then maybe I will travel further out to hit more Events.


Right now, we're working on not spooking at everything that moves (and even things like dirt that DON'T move.) and listening to the rider.
He is an awesome guy, super talented, but he definitely shows his age sometimes. He's a goofy boy.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

No Problem!

Just to add, if you are looking for some low-key courses, I definitely recommend Heritage Park (Mid America CT Assoc. aka MACTA) and Briar Fox. They both have starter courses that are very inviting.

The longview horse park (the millcreek pc event) is a bit more of a challenge but has a GREAT course overall. Schoolings there are frequent and they have a HT in May and a Schooling HT in Oct.

Good Luck!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think Juballee is a peice of crap! It is a great course for schooling, it is acctually really tough.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are looking for a general schooling show, NEOSHA (a small organization in OK) puts on shows almost every month in different areas throughout the state, although mainly in Norman. They have over fences classes and flat classes at a decent price and wouldn't be a long drive. If it's in Norman, it's an indoor arena with a field to w/u in. The arena is kinda small but your horse is exposed to a lot of new things in a safe environment. I used to take young horses all the time to get them out and about and older horses to school on them. 

There used to be small random 4-h shows all over the place if you just wanted to get out and do some flat classes. If you want OF, you pretty much have to go to the H/J associations mentioned above or to the NEOSHA shows. Here's their website www.neosha.com and they do have prize lists and scheduels available


----------

